# Lehigh Valley Wine Club



## Kiwisholland (May 26, 2015)

There is some interest in starting local wine club here in the LV on the Wine Press forum. Someone spoke to Keystone HBS, and they are excited about the idea, and offered to let us meet at the shop 1/2 hour before closing. Any interest here? PM me or post interest here.

Thanks
Bob from Lower Macungie


----------

